# Looking forward to catching my first.



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

I have never targeted them. I don't really live anywhere close to where I can catch one. I live in Akron. I've heard that they are in the Cuyahoga river in the early spring and maybe in the fall? Not sure. Is it worth trying to fish the Hoga for them or should I try to get to one of the rivers closer to Erie? I only have spinning gear. Any tips would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## fish on! (Oct 15, 2009)

Catch one what? Just curious.

O.K. Posted in Steelhead talk. Never mind.


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

maybe a steelhead or a catfish


----------



## Ross (May 27, 2011)

i went one time for them, but i was new to fishing in general and didnt know what i was doing. went to daniels park and saw a guy and his dad catch 2, look like a lot of fun to catch. im also going to trigger them this season.


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## thephildo0916 (Mar 4, 2009)

Head up to one of the rivers closer to lake Erie. I live in Kent and make the hour drive several times a week during the season, it's worth it!


----------



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

thephildo0916 said:


> Head up to one of the rivers closer to lake Erie. I live in Kent and make the hour drive several times a week during the season, it's worth it!


Ok thanks. What river do you recommend? I don't need any particular spots, heck I don't even mind if its 12", at least I could say I caught one........but wouldn't mind a nice one


----------



## brodg (Sep 6, 2010)

thephildo0916 said:


> Head up to one of the rivers closer to lake Erie. I live in Kent and make the hour drive several times a week during the season, it's worth it!


Yep Phil is right, well worth the drive. I live in Akron and know guys who have caught steelies within city limits. They do make it here but not in as great numbers as the tribs up north. I make the hour long drive all season as well, and don't mind it one bit once the fish hits.

Here is a link to the DNR website describing the steelhead program, if you scroll down you will find links to public access maps for rivers containing Steel.

http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/tabid/6166/Default.aspx


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Come up to the rocky..can't beat the access... Also hate to break it to you but you would be more likely to catch a 25" than a 12" lol

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

Thanks everyone for all the help. A 25" would be way better than a 12". Haha.


----------



## Golden1 (Jun 27, 2009)

When the run starts give me a pm,,, be glad to maybe hook up one day with you and maybe get you some hook ups,,I enjoy seeing another addicted Steelhead addict... lol
I live 10 min fom the Chagin and 20 min fom the grand,,, usually able to find a few,,,,


----------



## salmon king (Aug 20, 2008)

brodg said:


> Yep Phil is right, well worth the drive. I live in Akron and know guys who have caught steelies within city limits. They do make it here but not in as great numbers as the tribs up north. I make the hour long drive all season as well, and don't mind it one bit once the fish hits.
> 
> Here is a link to the DNR website describing the steelhead program, if you scroll down you will find links to public access maps for rivers containing Steel.
> 
> http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/tabid/6166/Default.aspx


Yep and I'll still let you use my extra fly rod until I leave!!!LOL 
hey man hows it going down there in Akron...


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

FISHIN216 said:


> Come up to the rocky..can't beat the access... Also hate to break it to you but you would be more likely to catch a 25" than a 12" lol
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


The access is great, but the pressure the rocky receives makes it not worth it imho. Ur better off going to the chagrin or somewhere else.....that is unless u enjoy having other guys cast over your lines


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Its not that bad....i went to the chagrin a couple times last year and it was lame....i fish the rocky alot when nobody is even around ; )

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## brodg (Sep 6, 2010)

salmon king said:


> Yep and I'll still let you use my extra fly rod until I leave!!!LOL
> hey man hows it going down there in Akron...


Ha ha, I know I can count on you king! Things are good, my wife and I are expecting our first child! I suspect I won't have as much time to fish this spring, hopefully the baby will understand and be good until summer.


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

> The access is great, but the pressure the rocky receives makes it not worth it imho. Ur better off going to the chagrin or somewhere else.....that is unless u enjoy having other guys cast over your lines


After fishing lower Elk and Walnut Rocky river is not crowded whatsoever.


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

Hit the grand river long (west) or short (east) walls in October. Pick a day that doesn't involve hard north winds and ensure that the grand isn't flowing too high to avoid muddy water. Throw spoons or stickbaits. Easiest way to get your first or more. Most fish are full of fight and chrome. Good fish for eggs and eating if you wish to get eggs for river fishing later in the year. Use the 'search' button to find out how to preserve and sack the eggs. Don't stay parked in one place, move up and down the pier. I like the long pier unless there are east winds. Provides more room for roaming around the shoreline on the river side.

Go north on rte 44 (east of Akron) and park when you see the lake.


----------



## salmon king (Aug 20, 2008)

brodg said:


> Ha ha, I know I can count on you king! Things are good, my wife and I are expecting our first child! I suspect I won't have as much time to fish this spring, hopefully the baby will understand and be good until summer.


congrats dude .... I guess I should be happy Im able to enjoy my self still before my future wife is nagging and complaining about my fishing.....
Hope you get out brother....peace Dustin


----------



## salmon king (Aug 20, 2008)

FISHIN216 said:


> Its not that bad....i went to the chagrin a couple times last year and it was lame....i fish the rocky alot when nobody is even around ; )
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


I dont know about the rock but atleast youve got alot of night fishing spots at the Chagrin... but my fav is the Grand wayyyyyy beter than the rock IMHO!!!!


----------



## salmon king (Aug 20, 2008)

Steel Cranium said:


> Hit the grand river long (west) or short (east) walls in October. Pick a day that doesn't involve hard north winds and ensure that the grand isn't flowing too high to avoid muddy water. Throw spoons or stickbaits. Easiest way to get your first or more. Most fish are full of fight and chrome. Good fish for eggs and eating if you wish to get eggs for river fishing later in the year. Use the 'search' button to find out how to preserve and sack the eggs. Don't stay parked in one place, move up and down the pier. I like the long pier unless there are east winds. Provides more room for roaming around the shoreline on the river side.
> 
> Go north on rte 44 (east of Akron) and park when you see the lake.


good advice SC !! Now that I am about 8 minutes from the long wall I will be giving weekly reports about that area... Good luck everyone...


----------



## mvidec84 (Sep 4, 2009)

The rocky gets a bad rap for being overcrowded only because there are fifty guys hanging out in all the major steelhead spots, dams, obstructions, the marina... do some scouting and you can find spots on the river that produce more fish without being around other people. Especially in th dead of winter, which is my personal favorite time for steelies, just dress appropriately and its the best reason ever to break your cabin fever


----------

